# Wilbur's First Fall 2010 Photo Shoot! *** More Pics10/06



## allears.fan (Mar 20, 2010)

Okay, so my photos are a bit big so i'll just include links... 
Oh well.

http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p105 ... DC0086.jpg
http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p105 ... DC0089.jpg
http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p105 ... DC0091.jpg
http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p105 ... DC0092.jpg
http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p105 ... DC0100.jpg
http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p105 ... DC0105.jpg

----
Added 10-06-2010

http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p105 ... DC0126.jpg
http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p105 ... DC0127.jpg
http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p105 ... DC0128.jpg
http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p105 ... DC0129.jpg
http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p105 ... DC0130.jpg

http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p105 ... DC0133.jpg
http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p105 ... DC0136.jpg
http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p105 ... DC0137.jpg
http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p105 ... DC0139.jpg
http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p105 ... DC0142.jpg

http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p105 ... DC0109.jpg
http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p105 ... DC0110.jpg
http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p105 ... DC0111.jpg
http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p105 ... DC0115.jpg
http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p105 ... DC0123.jpg

http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p105 ... DC0124.jpg
http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p105 ... DC0125.jpg

**Tonight he wouldn't sit still like he did with the scarecrow. I wonder why. but i managed to get a few good pictures.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Wilbur's First Fall 2010 Photo Shoot!*

Wilbur is just the cutest thing ever  Did you make the scarcrow? It's lovely.


----------



## allears.fan (Mar 20, 2010)

*Re: Wilbur's First Fall 2010 Photo Shoot!*

thanks!
but i bought the scarecrow at the dollar store.
i need more decor though. lol.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

*Re: Wilbur's First Fall 2010 Photo Shoot!*

I love #1 & # 4!. SO Cute!!


----------



## allears.fan (Mar 20, 2010)

I added new pics tonight....


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I love #4 & #14 of the new pictures. So cute!


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

Great pictures! Thanks so much for sharing~  Cute hedgie pictures always leave me giddy and giggling :lol:


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

Super cute! I'm so happy you and Wilbur found one another!


----------

